# HRP??? mabee, Convict??? mabee



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

So.
*** had these two Cons for awhile... i think there both cons. when i got them i did some research and found out about Honduran red points, now i know for sure one IS a female convict, she has full bars and a full belly colour.

i re-homed the one that is for sure a female con with the male i bought from a different LFS.

the other con i had gotten was supposed to be a male. It had literally no bars in the tank and two little dots on the side so fist thought, no colour means male. but when i had gotten home, it had developed some pink on the belly.

the tank they were in was labelled Convicts, Honduran Red Points, Texas cichlid, and t bar cichlid.

so my question is do you think this fish is a female con or a Honduran Red Point?
Keep in mind that its the dominate fish in the tank so these pics ar of the fish in FULL colour


























also in this pic is my sevrum, was purchased as a turquoise Sevrum but have looked at other pics of turquoise sevrums and he seems to not have the smae colours, do you think you could help me out with his ID as well?









heres a closer but older pic of the sevrum.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

female convicts, it is possible there is HRP in there but I have seen very colorful female convicts before.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

thats the thing if you look at the pic she is in full colour and she has NO colour.
anyone about the the sev?


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

no one?


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2451

It looks like this one.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

looks like a rotkeil severum to me.


----------



## Briguy (Aug 10, 2009)

I've seen this fish listed as an "Orange Shoulder Severum". Is that the same as a Rotkeil?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Briguy said:


> I've seen this fish listed as an "Orange Shoulder Severum". Is that the same as a Rotkeil?


yup, _Heros sp. "Rotkeil"_ is the same as a red shoulder/orange shoulder/red necktie/orange necktie.


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks guys much appreciated, i have three of them. sold as turquoise.


----------

